# ebay!!!



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

this is awful!!

large rabbit hutch and rabbit run on eBay (end time 25-Jul-09 23:07:30 BST)

oh my god, wish i had some spare money, id rehome them myself, dont know wether to report this or not!!! if i do the rabbits end up in a pet shop if i dont some idiot might get them!!!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

OMG!


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Some people just dont give a s**t!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

OMG that is terrible. Selling of Rabbits is not allowed on Ebay and the way they are advertising is sneaky. This should be reported as others may see this and follow suit. I wouldnt of thought a pet shop would just take on rabbits other than their own breeders but i dont know much about pet shops and their policies.


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

If I'd been payed yet i would as leicster is only 20 mins from me >.<


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

it needs to be reported, i also reported ferrets the other day.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

Thats terrible! Someone report it!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

poor bunnies I cant believe people are so stupid to buy animals and then change their minds

at the very bottom of the page is a report seller link


----------



## stevecov (Jul 8, 2009)

Disgusting! If you can no longer keep an animal you make sure it goes to a good home not sell them off on ebay in an auction!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

To all those who are throwing their arms in the air proclaiming this person should be reported, has anyone actually done so?

I have.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Yup reorted it too!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Im probably going to get shouted at here but isnt it better that they may find a nice new home on Ebay, rather than get thrown into a pet shop where they might be kept for ages and not looked after very well? Just a thought!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> Im probably going to get shouted at here but isnt it better that they may find a nice new home on Ebay, rather than get thrown into a pet shop where they might be kept for ages and not looked after very well? Just a thought!


No. An animal shouldnt go to the highest bidder. Even petshops do a half-assed job of vetting new owners.


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

id rather they hadnt bought the rabbits in the first place but what can we honestly do about it?
seriously.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Rachh said:


> id rather they hadnt bought the rabbits in the first place but what can we honestly do about it?
> seriously.


Totally agree!


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

Well, I think its awful, and Ive emailed Ebay reporting the seller.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> To all those who are throwing their arms in the air proclaiming this person should be reported, has anyone actually done so?
> 
> I have.


i did but i feel guilty in a way. as i dont know whats going to happen to them. wish i could have helped them. poor buns


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I've reported it too. It's just horrible to think he will get away with that.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

since they were just going to give the bunnies up do you think i could ask them if i could have the rabbits, without the hutch, that way i could rehome them and vet check where they go. i feel so sorry for them


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

cassie01 said:


> since they were just going to give the bunnies up do you think i could ask them if i could have the rabbits, without the hutch, that way i could rehome them and vet check where they go. i feel so sorry for them


Oh thats a good idea, you could always try and see what they say, then they could still just sell the hutch on ebay! They probably dont care where they go if they are trying to get rid of them!


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> Oh thats a good idea, you could always try and see what they say, then they could still just sell the hutch on ebay! They probably dont care where they go if they are trying to get rid of them!


yupyupyup  good luck


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

yep I reported it straight away, hope they do something tho..


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

I repoted it immediatley after i posted too.

have you managed to get the bun?

It was a very short space of time to get bored wasnt it


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

havnt heard anything back yet. hoping that i can take them but at the same time i just know ill get attatched and keep them. lol


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

this is one of the most rancid pictures i have ever seen Large Rabbit Hutch Cage & Stand Lovely Condition on eBay (end time 22-Jul-09 14:38:34 BST)


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> this is one of the most rancid pictures i have ever seen Large Rabbit Hutch Cage & Stand Lovely Condition on eBay (end time 22-Jul-09 14:38:34 BST)


Oh poor rabbit, that hutch is sooo small and he is so big!! Poor thing x


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> this is one of the most rancid pictures i have ever seen Large Rabbit Hutch Cage & Stand Lovely Condition on eBay (end time 22-Jul-09 14:38:34 BST)


OMG!!! poor bun. not even enough room to turn around!!! i wouldnt keep my hamster in a hutch that small. i hate it when they say large hutch and its 2 ft. bloody discusting!!!!!!!!!!! will be complaining!!!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

can we complain? i think it is only his ignorance, he actually thinks its a big hutch?  doesnt look like anyones buying it anyways, might email the seller something polite along the lines of burn it!!


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> can we complain? i think it is only his ignorance, he actually thinks its a big hutch?  doesnt look like anyones buying it anyways, might email the seller something polite along the lines of burn it!!


i wasnt going to complain to ebay, i was going to complain to the seller!! trying to think of a nice way of putting it and failing!!!


----------



## mindymoo (Jul 5, 2009)

You could have also given them advice, they could have been directed to rabbit united they would have had a good chance of going to a rescue, fosterer or forever home


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

the item has been removed so thanks to everone who complained. they did message me back saying that i could have the rabbits for £10 each so will have to see if i can sort something out and try to rehome them.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

god sake i dont know how they can dare ask you for money!!!!

email them back saying that u are offering them a decent home with plenty of space love and attention, what more could they want for the bunnies, send them photos. if they want to sell them for profit they should never consider getting pets again


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

They never mailed me back 

I asked the dimensions of the hutch, and some info on the buns.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> They never mailed me back
> 
> I asked the dimensions of the hutch, and some info on the buns.


They prob realised it was a conspiracy going on lol!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

they prob thought we were gonna get their address and steel them


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> they prob thought we were gonna get their address and steel them


oh we should have!!!! that would have been fun


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

lol tell them u will buy them, get the address and ill see u there lol, (will bring the shot gun just incase they hear us)


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

cool!! anyone else want to tag along???


----------

